# Driving LA to SF



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi
What are the must see or do things when driving from LA to SF. Stops include San Luis Obisco, Montery and San Jose. Herst Castle and the Winchester House are the only planed visits so far.

Also, what is the age at Disney for free a free admission. It looks like under 3 years old are free as the tickets are for 3 through 9 age group.

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2008)

I think the Winchester House is a waste of time and money - it's just a big rambling house - nothing more.  I'd skip San Jose and spend more time in Monterey/Carmel or San Francisco.  If you click on the link below my name and go to my San Francisco webpage I have a ton of ideas of things to see and do in the Bay Area.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with Denise.  More time in Monterey/Carmel and skip the Winchester Mystery House.  I'd do the Monterey Bay Aquarium and Dennis the Menace Park, since it sounds like you have small children.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, we have the kids and grand kids whlie in Oceanside and Anaheim, but were ditching them and then wanted to visit Hollywood, Venice Beach, Hermosa Beach, San Luis, Monterey and then to SF. 

Denise, I used your SF guide for our last trip to SF and it worked out great. When we get to SF were staying about 1 mile from the SF airport at the Marriott Courtyard because of the free parking. Should we drive into town or take public transportation.

Thanks
Bill,


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Denise, I used your SF guide for our last trip to SF and it worked out great. When we get to SF were staying about 1 mile from the SF airport at the Marriott Courtyard because of the free parking. Should we drive into town or take public transportation.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill,



Not Denise, but I'd suggest taking public transportation into San Francisco, depending on where you want to go.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Yes, we have the kids and grand kids whlie in Oceanside and Anaheim, but were ditching them and then wanted to visit Hollywood, Venice Beach, Hermosa Beach, San Luis, Monterey and then to SF.
> 
> Denise, I used your SF guide for our last trip to SF and it worked out great. When we get to SF were staying about 1 mile from the SF airport at the Marriott Courtyard because of the free parking. Should we drive into town or take public transportation.
> 
> ...



We never drive in SF - parking is too expensive.  It is easier to take public transportation.

BTW - I wouldn't do Hearst Castle with little children.  It's like touring a museum and the children will not be allowed to run around AT ALL.  You will have to hold them, have them in a stroller, or by the hand at all times.  I think it will be really boring and frustrating for them.


----------



## swift (Oct 16, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> We never drive in SF - parking is too expensive.  It is easier to take public transportation.
> 
> BTW - I wouldn't do Hearst Castle with little children.  It's like touring a museum and the children will not be allowed to run around AT ALL.  You will have to hold them, have them in a stroller, or by the hand at all times.  I think it will be really boring and frustrating for them.



I wouldn't always say that. Sometimes the kids surprise you. My DH thought the same as you when I scheduled our trip when my children were 6, 11 & 12. He thought the boys would just be board to death and it would be a nightmare. But, I really wanted to go so I stuck to my guns. It turned out that the boys really enjoyed it. They were just as in awe about all of the "stuff" as we were. They loved looking at the pool and dreaming how they wanted a pool just like it at home.  After the tour was over we went down to the pier across the way and got out some extra energy before driving back to Santa Barbara. So think about it. You know your kids best. If you want to go- then go- I say.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2008)

We will have no kids or grandkids on this part of the trip. It sounds like Hearst Castle may be a bit boring for me but Marie wants to visit since she loves mueseums. She wants to visit the Winchester house too so you know what that means. I guess I can put up with these visits as she puts up with my fishing trips. Fair is fair.

What about the butterfly thing around San Luis, has anyone been there ?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2008)

swift said:


> I wouldn't always say that. Sometimes the kids surprise you. My DH thought the same as you when I scheduled our trip when my children were 6, 11 & 12.




By "little children" I meant preschoolers.  I think older children would enjoy it.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2008)

easyrider said:


> She wants to visit the Winchester house too so you know what that means. I guess I can put up with these visits as she puts up with my fishing trips.



At least let her know what it is - there are so many fabulous things to see in CA, that the Winchester Mystery house is really a waste of time.  Really, it's just a big rambling house - that's all there is to it.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 16, 2008)

easyrider said:


> What about the butterfly thing around San Luis, has anyone been there ?


If you mean the park just south of Pismo Beach, yes I've been there and it's pretty cool. It's not a big park, but definitely worth a stop. 
http://www.slostateparks.com/pismo_butterflys.asp

Then you can go into Pismo Beach for a meal, there are some pretty good seafood restaurants at reasonable prices - they compete for best clam chowder awards - served in a sourdough bowl.


----------



## Lawlar (Oct 16, 2008)

*Highway One*



easyrider said:


> Hi
> What are the must see or do things when driving from LA to SF.
> Thanks
> Bill



Hearst Castle is a must see (my 7 year old grandkid enjoyed it with me a few months ago).  

The food at the Madonna Inn is very good (coffe shop -moderate price) and the men love to pee in the waterfall in the men's bathroom.  Very gaudy place - but fun.  I haven't stayed in any of the rooms for many years, so they may be a bit aged, but they are each decorated in a different theme (such as the caveman room, with a waterfall shower).  I ate in the restaurant as recently as August, so I can still recommend the food.

Consider taking Highway 1 from Montery to San Luis Obispo.  A very scenic drive. It will take you some time to drive this road, but it is worth it. Great ocean views.  We did it for the first time this summer - what a treat.  Hearst Castle is situated on Highway 1.

When you take the 101 Freeway from San Luis you will find Santa Barbara about 1/2 the way to Los Angeles.  It is one of the most beautiful cities (towns) in California.  Great restaurants, a fun pier and other sights.  Consider taking one of the hour long sailing trips from the Santa Barbara Harbor (you will see sea lions and dolphins).  Santa Barbara Sailing Club offers a $10 per person one hour cruise.  My grandkid really loved it.  Here is their Website:  http://www.sbsail.com/


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 16, 2008)

Another stop to consider is Morro Bay - a cute (but somewhat touristy) seaside town.  Nice stop for lunch and a short walk around.

There are a number wineries in the San Luis Obispo area if you enjoy that type of thing.

Butterflies: very seasonal.  Every time I've passed through the area there have been no butterflies in sight.  If you are interested, you need to look up when the butterflies are in the area and where to go.

I second the vote for the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  Loved it.  Probably the best aquarium I've ever visited.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. What about Sherman Oaks. My 2nd day in LA is in Sherman Oaks. Whats cool about this area ? anything ?

thanks


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Thanks for the info. What about Sherman Oaks. My 2nd day in LA is in Sherman Oaks. Whats cool about this area ? anything ?
> 
> thanks



Having grown up close to there I can honestly say there is nothing cool about the area. :hysterical:


----------



## ricoba (Oct 16, 2008)

I am with Luanne on this one, Sherman Oaks is just a suburb of LA in the San Fernando Valley.

I do hear though that the new Topanga Mall is quite the thing to see in Canoga Park.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2008)

Is Sherman Oaks located between Hollywood and Venice Beach ? Or is it a real nigtmare of a drive to these places from here ?

Thanks again


----------



## honeybunney (Oct 16, 2008)

We were at Monterey Bay Aquarium and Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk over the 3-day weekend.  The Aquarium is a MUST!!!  Very informative during the feeding time for the big fishes in one of the biggest tank in the world and the scuba diver in the Kelp tank.  Go to Monterey Seafood Restaurant for dinner.  It was very good food for the price.  Make reservation ahead of time.  If your kids like rides, you can make a small detour to Santa Cruz.  It's an amusement park by the beach.  You can buy an unlimited ride bracelet or just buy the amount of tickets for the rides.

Winchester Mystery House would be wasted time.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 16, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Is Sherman Oaks located between Hollywood and Venice Beach ? Or is it a real nigtmare of a drive to these places from here ?
> 
> Thanks again



No, Sherman Oaks is in the Valley and is Northwest of Hollywood, and Venice Beach.  

You can get from Sherman Oaks to Hollywood fairly easily on the 101 freeway.

An even prettier drive would be take one of the Canyon drives from Sherman Oaks into Beverly Hills.  You could take Beverly Glen or Coldwater Canyon and avoid the freeway.

Simply do a google map of Sherman Oaks to Hollywood to see the routes.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Is Sherman Oaks located between Hollywood and Venice Beach ? Or is it a real nigtmare of a drive to these places from here ?
> 
> Thanks again



Anywhere you drive in the Los Angeles area is a nightmare in my mind.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2008)

I wonder if LA is easier than Seattle where the traffic anywhere seems congested at certain times of day. I-5 is a drag from Everett to Olympia during the rush hours.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2008)

easyrider said:


> I wonder if LA is easier than Seattle where the traffic anywhere seems congested at certain times of day. I-5 is a drag from Everett to Olympia during the rush hours.



I don't think anything can be worse than the traffic in Los Angeles.  Now to be truthful I haven't lived in Southern California in years, but I remember times of the day when you literally couldn't move.  I've been on I-5 in the Seattle area, in fact between Seattle and Olympia, and although bad, nothing like Los Angeles.


----------



## swift (Oct 16, 2008)

Check out the first page of the Picture of the Day thread where we are doing some compaisons of LA traffic and this picture that Brian took http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=444595&postcount=7


----------



## ricoba (Oct 16, 2008)

swift said:


> Check out the first page of the Picture of the Day thread where we are doing some compaisons of LA traffic and this picture that Brian took http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=444595&postcount=7



That picture is Houston  

Sure traffic in LA can be congested, but if you time it right you can miss traffic.  

For example if you follow the 101 down to Hollywood, say after 10AM, you should get from Sherman Oaks to Hollywood in 20 minutes or less.

Just plan for traffic, and come to expect it, but there are times when it doesn't seem any worse than any large US city at rush hour.  We just have lots more cars on the road at anyone time


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 17, 2008)

There are times when LA traffic is bumper to bumper, but there is always traffic and it's hard to predict accidents etc. that can totally tie things up. Supposedly people in LA spend more time in traffic per year than anywhere else in the country. (Don't ask me where I heard or read that, please.)
Liz


----------



## Blues (Oct 17, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I don't think anything can be worse than the traffic in Los Angeles.



We don't drive through the area much anymore.  But we used to visit friends in San Diego a few times a year, and we dreaded transiting LA.

My most vivid memory is going through LA at *midnight* on a Friday night, and being dead stopped in traffic for a considerable length of time.  The horror!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 17, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I don't think anything can be worse than the traffic in Los Angeles.  Now to be truthful I haven't lived in Southern California in years, but I remember times of the day when you literally couldn't move.  I've been on I-5 in the Seattle area, in fact between Seattle and Olympia, and although bad, nothing like Los Angeles.



I-5 in Seattle at the wrong direction at the wrong time of day can be as bad as anything I've ever experienced in Los Angeles (e.g., one hour to go ten miles).  

The difference with Seattle is that the extreme congestion only occurs during peak commute time and doesn't last for hours as it does in LA.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 17, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> At least let her know what it is - there are so many fabulous things to see in CA, that the Winchester Mystery house is really a waste of time.  Really, it's just a big rambling house - that's all there is to it.



I agree! I grew up in San Jose and IMO it is not something worth seeing.  Save your time and money!


----------



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2008)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I agree! I grew up in San Jose and IMO it is not something worth seeing.  Save your time and money!



OK, after reading all your comments about this place were saving our time and money and passing up the Winchester House. Also, maybe we should stay in Hollywood instead of Sherman Oaks.

Thanks
Bill
Bill


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2008)

easyrider said:


> OK, after reading all your comments about this place were saving our time and money and passing up the Winchester House. Also, maybe we should stay in Hollywood instead of Sherman Oaks.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill
> Bill



No, don't stay in Hollywood.  Some very seedy areas of town.  You're better off in Beverly Hills.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 18, 2008)

Luanne said:


> No, don't stay in Hollywood.  Some very seedy areas of town.  You're better off in Beverly Hills.



Sorry to disagree, but when was the last time you were in Hollywood?  Since the building of the Kodak Theater, and renovations in and around the Chinese, Hollywood has seen a real renaissance.  While I agree that there are area's that would be questionable, the reputation of Hollywood as simply a drug infested, crime ridden blight on the city of LA is no longer as true as it may have been even a few years back.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2008)

Sheman Oaks seemed close enough to everything but I didnt figure in the LA traffic. The Marriott in Sheman Oaks has a parking attenant with on site parking and seems to be a newer building from what I have read. Plus breakfast is included.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 18, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Sheman Oaks seemed close enough to everything but I didnt figure in the LA traffic. The Marriott in Sheman Oaks has a parking attenant with on site parking and seems to be a newer building from what I have read. Plus breakfast is included.



Why not look at the Sheraton or the Hilton at Universal City, just up the street from Hollywood.


----------



## Lawlar (Oct 18, 2008)

*Where Are You Going???*



ricoba said:


> Why not look at the Sheraton or the Hilton at Universal City, just up the street from Hollywood.



I think we need to know why you are going to Sherman Oaks / Universal City / Hollywood?  

Are you going to Disneyland?  If so, then you are going to be many miles south of Sherman Oaks.  If you are going to Universal Studios, then I agree that staying in Universal City is a much better choice.  You will be able to walk to the park and avoid the drive through traffic.  Sherman Oaks is a business section of the valley right next to the Freeway (yuck) - it is a reconditioned hotel (I think it was a Holiday Inn).  I've attended seminars there in the past and it isn't a great place to stay with kids. (I lived in the San Fernando Valley for 56 years - born and raised there - until 3 years ago when we moved to Santa Barbara).

Another way to drive north from Disneyland (if you are going to skip Universal City) is to take the 10 Freeway to Pacific Coast Highway. That will allow you to drive along the coast and see Mailbu.  A scenic drive (eat at Dukes in Malibu - it is right on the beach, great views of the ocean and Los Angeles - good food, moderate prices) - and some of California's best beaches, like ZUMA Beach.  When you get to the end of the coastal drive take Los Posas offramp and go north back to the 101 Freeway North.

If you do go to Universal City, then when you go north you can take a detour (if you have the time) by taking the 101 Freeway north to Topanga Canyon Blvd..  Go south on Topanga Canyon Blvd. to the beach, turn right (its Pacific Coast Highway) and you can take the drive through Malibu that I described above.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 18, 2008)

Lawlar said:


> I think we need to know why you are going to Sherman Oaks / Universal City / Hollywood?
> 
> Are you going to Disneyland?  If so, then you are going to be many miles south of Sherman Oaks.  If you are going to Universal Studios, then I agree that staying in Universal City is a much better choice.  You will be able to walk to the park and avoid the drive through traffic.  Sherman Oaks is a business section of the valley right next to the Freeway (yuck) - it is a reconditioned hotel (I think it was a Holiday Inn).  I've attended seminars there in the past and it isn't a great place to stay with kids. (I lived in the San Fernando Valley for 56 years - born and raised there - until 3 years ago when we moved to Santa Barbara).
> 
> ...



My understanding from the previous posts is that the OP was looking at Sherman Oaks as a way to access Hollywood & Venice/Santa Monica and not Disneyland.


----------



## roadsister (Oct 18, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Hi
> What are the must see or do things when driving from LA to SF. Stops include San Luis Obisco, Montery and San Jose. Herst Castle and the Winchester House are the only planed visits so far.
> 
> Also, what is the age at Disney for free a free admission. It looks like under 3 years old are free as the tickets are for 3 through 9 age group.
> ...



Capitola is awesome.....a little place along the way - fantastic little town to just wander in and around, eat at restaurants right by the ocean!  Most people don't even think about it!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Sorry to disagree, but when was the last time you were in Hollywood?



I grew up in the area, but haven't been there for quite a few years.  The last time I was in the area we stayed in Beverly Hills, but went into Hollywood to visit.  I was basing my comment on my prior years of living in southern California and some comments from my mother (who also hasn't been there in a long time).


----------



## travelnut (Oct 19, 2008)

You did not say when you were doing ths trip.  The Monarch butterflies can be seen in Los Osos near SLO and also in Pacific Grove (a very scenic little town right on the ocean  near Monterey- save your money by skipping the 17-mile drive through Pebble Beach) in the winter months when they roost in great numbers.  Check the State Parks link given to you by a previous poster, or simply Google.

While you're Googling, check on the winter months when you will be able to view 100s of elephant seals lounging on the beach close up, right next to the Hwy.  Their haul out place is north of Hearst Castle, and south of Piedra Blanca on Hwy 1.

If you take Hwy 1, make at least a short stop to view the waterfall at Julia Pfeiffer State Park that cascades into the ocean.  (also rainy season to late spring).

There was an extensive fire at Big Sur in June.  Once the rains start, I would expect that Hwy 1 might be subject to closure due to mudslides.  Big Sur is usually a favorite overnight stop.  There are a few good little restaurants along the way.

North of Sta. Cruz, Big Basin and Henry Cowell State Parks have coast redwoods.

Be advised that commute traffic through San Jose on 101 is also brutal.

Hwy 17 from Santa Cruz to 101 south of San Jose is not for night or rainy weather or commute driving, nor for the faint of heart.

If you are over 65, you are eligible for a senior BART ticket for transportation to and within SF.  For $8/9 you get $24 in rides.  Each person needs a ticket. You can't buy these at the BART station. (Go figure) The place to get them is any major GROCERY store close to SF.  Just ask at checkout or customer service.  Newstand type stores in the City sell them.  Depending upon where you're staying, you might be able to catch the hotel shuttle to the airport and take BART from there. (subway/metro)  Parking in SF can be up to $20/hr.

There are 2 newly rebuilt museums in Golden Gate Park, the De Young (art) and the Academy of Science (Google this - check out the rainforest and the living roof).  I've heard about a new Museum Shuttle that takes you from one museum to the next for about $7.

If you'll be traveling in Dungeness Crab season - usu starts before Thanksgiving, stop at the fish shack in Pilar Point on Jwy 1 near Half Moon Bay for crab or at least fish & dhips.  Sinch DH likes fishing, he would probably enjoy checking out the fishing boats, though this has not been a good commercial season so far.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 20, 2008)

Were driving to San Francisco from LA after the kids and grandkids leave. With kids were doing disney and some other attractions. After they leave were staying at Marriott Courtyard in Sherman Oaks for a couple of days because it seemed that this location was in between Hollywood and Venice Beach. Now we are wondering if we should be staying in Hollywood one nite and Venice Beach one nite because of traffic. Thanks for the advice about Winchester House and the short cuts to Hollywood from Sherman Oaks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 20, 2008)

Years ago, when we visited Monterey semi-regularly, we usually stayed in Pacific Grove.  PG has a lot of quaint (and much less expensive) 1950's and 1960's era motels.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2008)

The traffic mess in the LA area is the worst ever. It took 2 + hours to get to the airport SNA from Universal Studios to pick up the family. Oceanside is a place I like. Anaheim kind of sucks. Disneyland is a big step down from Disney World. The grandkids love it but its wearing me out. Decided on Santa Monica before heading north. Thanks for the info.

Bill


----------



## isisdave (Nov 29, 2008)

I think Santa Barbara is always worth a visit.

Solvang? A little off 101, but cute and lots of unique shops. And food.

There's a lot of early California history around Monterey, if that interests you.

When are you going? If it's between now and February, Google "butterflies Pacific Grove" and plan to check them out.  It's unbelievable. Pacific Grove is next to Carmel.

Route 1 is spectacular for everyone but the driver. And I'd skip it if it's raining. If you do go that way, you can check out Cambria, above Morro Bay. Another cute but smaller town, this one on the coast.

The Winchester house tour is only 90 minutes or so, so you won't waste much time. There are nighttime flashlight tours on Friday the 13ths (February and March); my kids liked that one.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 29, 2008)

You also want to check out the fog alerts on 101 and 5 (there is also 99) to determine safety. When the tule fog is bad, you don't want to take 5 through the Central Valley. I used to know a road condition number that would tell fog conditions, but I'm sure you can find that online. We just drove down 5 today and it was fine.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 30, 2008)

isisdave said:


> When are you going?


See post #41 - he's there now.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 30, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> We never drive in SF - parking is too expensive.  It is easier to take public transportation.
> 
> BTW - I wouldn't do Hearst Castle with little children.  It's like touring a museum and the children will not be allowed to run around AT ALL.  You will have to hold them, have them in a stroller, or by the hand at all times.  I think it will be really boring and frustrating for them.



When my sons were 12, 10, and 8 we went to Hearst Castle on a vacation up the California coast.  Not only did they love the tour, but we actually changed our plans, stayed the night nearby, and took a second tour the next day!  (There are a total of four separate tours since the place is far too large to cover with just one tour.)

I'd highly recommend taking it in.  Hearst Castle is a national treasure, now forever preserved as part of the California State Parks system.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 30, 2008)

DLBarton57 said:


> When my sons were 12, 10, and 8 we went to Hearst Castle on a vacation up the California coast.  Not only did they love the tour, but we actually changed our plans, stayed the night nearby, and took a second tour the next day!



I don't consider an 8, 10, and 12 year old to be "little children."  This statement in the OP's original post lead to me believe that he would have one or more toddlers with him:



> Also, what is the age at Disney for free a free admission. It looks like under 3 years old are free as the tickets are for 3 through 9 age group.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 3, 2008)

Hearst Estate was amazing. Im not into this type of thing but found this place really interesting. We did 2 tours and spent most of the day here.

Any must see cool places around Monterey would be apreaciated.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Hearst Estate was amazing. Im not into this type of thing but found this place really interesting. We did 2 tours and spent most of the day here.
> 
> Any must see cool places around Monterey would be apreaciated.
> 
> ...



The Monterey Bay Aquarium is a must-see.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Denise
You were right about the Monterey Bay Aquarium. Being a fisherman, this was an easy 4 hour visit for me. Now I see where those tasty fish swim and lay about in the different water columns. 

Monterey and Carmel are a little too sterile for us so were on to San Francisco.

So I read about your animal out of bounds dilemma and thought you might like to join D.A.D.A. (drivers against dumb animals). Send me 5 bucks.   

Thanks
Bill & Marie


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2008)

easyrider said:


> So I read about your animal out of bounds dilemma and thought you might like to join D.A.D.A. (drivers against dumb animals). Send me 5 bucks.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill & Marie



My daughter said that I was just helping out natural selection/survival of the fittest and at least that buck won't be reproducing next spring! 

Have you looked at my SF Travel Page?


----------



## Lawlar (Dec 3, 2008)

*I vote no again on Sherman Oaks*



easyrider said:


> Were driving to San Francisco from LA after the kids and grandkids leave. With kids were doing disney and some other attractions. After they leave were staying at Marriott Courtyard in Sherman Oaks for a couple of days because it seemed that this location was in between Hollywood and Venice Beach. Now we are wondering if we should be staying in Hollywood one nite and Venice Beach one nite because of traffic. Thanks for the advice about Winchester House and the short cuts to Hollywood from Sherman Oaks.



You definitely do not want to stay in Sherman Oaks.  That is North of both Hollywood and Venice Beach and you would have to drive at least 30 minutes South to get to Hollywood (with no traffic) and a good deal further to get to Venice Beach.  Sherman Oaks doesn't give you anything special to see or do (its a residential and business area).

I don't know that I would want to stay in Hollywood.  A little seamy even after the renovations.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2008)

Lawlar said:


> You definitely do not want to stay in Sherman Oaks.  That is North of both Hollywood and Venice Beach and you would have to drive at least 30 minutes South to get to Hollywood (with no traffic) and a good deal further to get to Venice Beach.  Sherman Oaks doesn't give you anything special to see or do (its a residential and business area).
> 
> I don't know that I would want to stay in Hollywood.  A little seamy even after the renovations.



The OP is already in Northern CA.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 3, 2008)

One nite in Santa Monica at the Sherman Delfina to visit Venice. We really liked Venice but when it gets dark every one clears out. We found two Irish Pubs in Santa Monica that we like.

We like Marriott Courtyard Hotels so we did stay in Sheman Oaks one nite for our Hollywood day. The Hollywood Christmas Parade was on this day so all the folks were out. It was a little cramped but we had a blast.

Two nites in San Luis Obispo isnt enough. From Pismo Beach to Hearst Ranch is too much to do in two days.

The drive from San Luis to Monterey on CA 1 is in some areas very comparable to the Hana HWY in Maui. 

Monterey is just not SF, so off to SF and some great food and Irish Pubs.

Yes Denise, we have used your SF page a few times now and it was our inspiration for our first trip to SF last year, so thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2008)

easyrider said:


> Yes Denise, we have used your SF page a few times now and it was our inspiration for our first trip to SF last year, so thanks.



That's right - sorry I forgot.  Have a great time in SF!


----------



## CalifasGirl (Dec 5, 2008)

*Central California wineries*



Laurie said:


> Then you can go into Pismo Beach for a meal, there are some pretty good seafood restaurants at reasonable prices - they compete for best clam chowder awards - served in a sourdough bowl.



There are also a lot of great wineries in the San Luis Obispo area, although I'm sure you don't want to go with kids.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Dec 5, 2008)

*traffic alerts*



Luanne said:


> Anywhere you drive in the Los Angeles area is a nightmare in my mind.



Traffic can be terrible. That's why most of us Angelenos avoid the prime traffic hours. Even so, you can have traffic at all hours, like what someone said about a traffic jam at midnight. I used to work graveyard shift (11 pm-7 am) in Burbank, and there was usually a huge traffic jam on the 101 with people trying to get to their jobs, probably all folks like me with a night shift. Sometimes it's due to freeway maintenance, so they close down lanes during the wee hours, which causes a huge backup.

There are lots of people who work at a company that employs people 24 hours a day. I had worked at an entertainment company, but there are hospitals and businesses open 24 hours a day, which is why there is so much traffic in LA.

To avoid traffic, I use traffic alert websites like http://www.sigalert.com/ or http://www.traffic.com/ and listen to KNX 1070 AM which alerts you to traffic on the freeways. Most TV news shows will also talk about traffic in the mornings. I hope this helps.


----------

